
Paper Dashboard – Free Bootstrap Admin Panel for Your Next Project - axelut
http://demos.creative-tim.com/paper-dashboard/dashboard.html
======
a_imho
I would say it is a rather misleading title, it is only free in some very
limited sense.

Which is quite interesting, looking through some similar packages I noticed
they are selling bundles of otherwise free UI components e.g. select2 (maybe
it is not the case here though)

------
trumbitta2
Dozens of the same thing on the WrapBootstrap theme marketplace. Can't figure
out why this is on the front page.

------
huksley
I always wonder how theme creators make static pages? Do the use some sort of
preprocessor or they create and duplicate code by hand?

It would be very useful if this theme have had a AngularJS version +
github/whatever git hosting.

~~~
axelut
Hi, we are working on an Angular JS version too, here is the github for the
plain HTML/SCSS: [https://github.com/timcreative/paper-
dashboard](https://github.com/timcreative/paper-dashboard)

------
axelut
Hi guys, here is also the github repo: [https://github.com/timcreative/paper-
dashboard](https://github.com/timcreative/paper-dashboard)

If you have any feedback, issues, suggestions please let us know, we want to
make this product better.

Thank you!

------
casca
This comes with the Personal License which is free:

* Education/Practice/Training

* Use for print

* Create multiple personal websites

* Create multiple personal apps

* Create one single website/app for one client

For more, you need to pay $19.

[http://www.creative-tim.com/license](http://www.creative-tim.com/license)

------
yoda_sl
For anyone looking for the download link, you can find it from the following:

[http://www.creative-tim.com/product/paper-dashboard](http://www.creative-
tim.com/product/paper-dashboard)

------
noir_lord
Looks very nice, particularly the forms page.

